# Building a skinny



## Geist262 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey guys, how do I keep skinnies from moving? Dig a trench?


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

It depends on how your skinnies have been built. If you're using dimensional lumber, you can do it like this. If not, someone else will chime in soon.

You can start by burying a 4" X 4" sill halfway into the ground cut to a length that is appropriate to the width of your skinny and nailing a 2 X 4 on top of it. Then nail (or screw) your stringers and then your decking on your stringers. Your decking can be 2 X 4, 2 X 6 or whatever you want.

Like this:

D


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Usually we use fallen trees for skinnies. The big ones tend to put themselves into the ground pretty well, and the little ones we use to bridge rocks , etc. are contoured to the shape of the rock and braces with little rocks wedged in any space between the skinny and rock base. When we build bigger structures (bridges, etc.) we try to build on rock pillars. 

M


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

What exactly are you using for the skinny? Are you topping or splitting a log, or are you building a skinny ladder?


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

also depends on how skinny?


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Also, if you're building in the woods, your back yard or for your driveway. 

I have a lego set of 12' skinnies that can be interchanged and re-arranged for driveway practice. For the elevated skinnies I used 4x4s deck screwed 2x4 base and top boards then mounted the skinny (2x4/2x6/2x12) on top of the narrow top. The result is atriangle base that is a pretty sturdy roll proof platform, insert them every 5' or 6'.

Disclaimer: attempt to build what is outlined here at your own risk.


----------



## fattireb (Jun 17, 2004)

As people have said - it depends on what type of skinnies your building....

For big downed trees there normally isn't much stabilization needed. For the more techy skinnies I have used rocks (which need to be firmed up every now and then) and I found the best way is using a Post Hole digger.

Once the post is installed and sturdy flatten the bottom side of the skinny where it makes contact with the post - then flatten the skinny and drive a spike down through the skinny into the post. Depending on height and how deep you can get post - you may need to tap in some side supports...

some pics for ideas:


----------



## Geist262 (Feb 16, 2004)

Awesome pics dude!!!! Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

How do you put the flat side on the trees? I guess a chainsaw... anything easier?

I have a few to try that are pretty big, but I don't know how to flat it out.


----------



## ortedd (Jan 14, 2008)

What kind of wood are you dealing with? Some you can actually split end to end, ripping with a chainsaw works. Cutting lots of slots the same depth and LEVEL(ish at least) then splitting off all those pieces also works.

If they are low to the ground you can cut a V in a bucked off log and put the main log in that V. Lends itself to stable low lying log rides.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

That sounds like something I could tackle. I went out back today to look around and find a good spot to build a skinny. I found a huge fallen tree... about 11 inches wide, with a huge root ball that fell with it.

Has anyone saeen anything built with a fallen tree and a root ball? Like a huge strong 8 foot circle of dirt. I would say take it down some and go off over it, but there is a 2-3 foot drop on the other side into a small creek.


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

Check out the Duthie Hill WA picture thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=583299 
for some fun skinny ideas.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

crump582 said:


> How do you put the flat side on the trees? I guess a chainsaw... anything easier?
> 
> I have a few to try that are pretty big, but I don't know how to flat it out.


I don't carry a saw, but a hatchet fits in my bag perfectly. It gives the wood a nice texture when you're done.


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

this tool is pretty handy as well:

Log wizard
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...s&cm_ite=119800?ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=119800


----------

